# Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?



## olaft64 (29. August 2012)

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe und Erfahrung, denn ich suche eine neue Ausrüstung für das Friedfisch-Angeln mit Pose und leichtes Grundangeln (nicht Feeder).

Nach Internetrecherche begeistert mich eine (Steck) Daiwa Aqualite Power Float mit einem Wurfgewicht von 15 - 50g, Preis ca. 60 bis 70 €. Da kann ich ggf. auch mal auf Grund legen. Frage ist die nach der Länge (3,60 oder 3,90m?, 4,20 m gibts auch noch)- was ist bei See/ Weiher (mein Schwerpunkt) sinnvoll? Die Rute per se ist hier ja schon sehr positiv besprochen worden.

Und eine Rolle empfehlen- ggf. nur Schnurdicke und Länge, dann schaue ich nach meinem Geldbeutel (nicht mehr als max. (!!!) 70 €... 
Habe noch eine Rolle aus einem Blinker Abo (Mitchell Advanced Fluid 4000 FD, 170 m 25er) in Aussicht- ist die sinnvoll (wird sonst bei der Bucht verkauft)? 

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen!
Olaf


----------



## Harrie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Hi
Olaf

Ich fische die Rute in 3,60m mit Spro Passion 730 und 0.22 Ultra von Gigafisch in Teichen auf Karpfen und Schleie.Die Teiche haben eine Größe von 1.3-2.8 Hektar.

Zu dehn anderen längen kann ich dir nichts sagen,weil ich die nicht kenne.

Kann dir die Combo nur empfehlen.Größter bis jetzt mit der Comgo gefangener Karpfen war 68cm ohne Probleme.

Gruß
Harrie

Fische mit Pose!


----------



## Dunraven (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

3,9m oder 4,2m würde ich sagen macht Sinn. Je länger um so tiefer kann der See/Weiher sein. Da sind wir schon bei der eigentlichen frage, wie tief ist der und wie weit musst Du raus. mit 3,9m oder 4,2m kannst Du viele Gewässer abdecken, mit der 3,60m wird es schon schlechter wenn dein Gewässer (auch mal im Urlaub/außerhalb) tiefer als 3,30m ist. Und längere Ruten bedeuten oft auch weitere Würfe oder mehr Kontrollmöglichkeiten bei einer evt. Führung.


----------



## olaft64 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Na, Ihr beiden seid ja eine echte Hilfe bei der Rutenlänge...#c Eines ist der typische Weiher mit relativ geringer Wassertiefe, das andere ist ein Baggersee (bis 100m...)

Im Prinzip tendiere ich auch zu der 3,90m Version- mit 1,37m und 3,90m noch transportabel und händelbar (die 4,20m werden mir echt zu lang) und dann wenigstens deutlich länger als meine 2,75 m Jenzi Whisper Tele Spin mit 20 - 40 g Wurfgewicht. Die kann ich ja sonst am See, wenn es eng wird, auch für Pose und Grund nutzen (wohl wissend, dass es ein Kompromiß ist). 

Die Rolle sieht klasse aus und die technischen Daten klingen auch gut. Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall vormerken.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Andal (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Wenn möglich, nimm beide Längen in die Hand. Am besten natürlich mit der Rolle, für die du dich entscheidest.

Ich persönlich würde zu 360er tendieren, wie bei beinahe allen meinen Friedfischruten, da ich diese Länge für die mit dem besten Handling in allen Situationen halte.


----------



## olaft64 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Dann werde ich wohl der Mehrheit folgen, es steht 4:1 für die 3,60m (inkl. Heimatforum, wo man die konkreten Seen kennt). 

Und 30 cm mehr helfen mir als Anfänger wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weiter, sondern machen es eher unsicherer (u.a. wohl Bruchgefahr wg. Gewicht an einem längeren Hebel?). 

Dann die 3,60m  als Friedfischrute mit Pose und die 2,75  Spinrute ggf. auf Grund, wenn beides gemeinsam möglich ist (in Frankreich darf man mancherorts mit 4 Ruten gleichzeitig...) 

Danke für Eure Kommentare und Hilfe
Olaf


----------



## Harrie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Nabend
Olaf

Du kannst doch selber entscheiden,welche Länge du nimmst.Vergleich doch beide Ruten miteinander,oder willst du bestellen?

Kann mir vorstellen das die längern etwas weicher ausfallen.


----------



## olaft64 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Ich werde es hier vor Ort (FR) versuchen, aber befürchte, dass es das Internet werden wird (nicht wegen Preis, mir ist jeder Fachhandel vor Ort sehr lieb und unterstützenswert!!!). 

Und letztlich: es würden die Ruten 4 und 5, die ich nach 32 Jahren mal wieder in die Hand nehme. Da merke ich wahrscheinlich eh noch nicht viel. Und etwas härter ist mir lieber- als Grobmotoriker ("gutes" Kampfgewicht auf 1,90m) fühle ich mich damit besser...

Danke
Olaf


----------



## Harrie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Du Olaf

Ist eine feine Rute,eher was für Feinmotoriker.#h


----------



## olaft64 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Du meinst, ich sollte nur auf Wels und Karpfen oder am besten Hochsee-Fischen?? 
Nee, so schlimm ist es auch nicht- habe letzte Woche 8 cm-Fische kurbeln müssen und nicht mit Anschlag ans Ufer geholt...

Passt schon
Olaf


----------



## Dunraven (30. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Und 30 cm mehr helfen mir als Anfänger wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weiter, sondern machen es eher unsicherer (u.a. wohl Bruchgefahr wg. Gewicht an einem längeren Hebel?).



Bei leichten Ruten besteht keine Bruchgefahr wenn Du die WG beachtest. 
Wenn die in Deinem Heimatforum sagen 3,6m reicht, dann ist es ja gut. Wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Bedingungen an, und die Rute muss eben so lang sein das man mit feststehender Pose trotzdem noch werfen kann wenn man auf Grund fischt. Kürzere Ruten haben ihren Vorteil wenn man Äste oder so über sich hat, längere erlauben eben mehr Kontrolle und tiefere Gewässer. Am Ende kommt es dann auch darauf an wie groß Du bist und wie gut Du damit klar kommst. Unter 3,6m würde ich nicht gehen, und das willst Du ja auch nicht. 3,9m ist die goldene Mitte und übliche Länge für Matchruten, und 4,2m ist halt schon wieder in Richtung spezielle Anwendungen oder eigene Vorlieben. 

Aber wir können Dir halt nicht sagen was an Deinem Gewässer reicht, da wir es nicht kennen. Auch wissen wir ja nicht was Dir liegt und womit Du am besten zurecht kommst. Wir können nur allgemeine Aussagen treffen, da musst Du dann das rausfiltern was zu Dir passt.


----------



## olaft64 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Danke Dir. Nachdem ich 3,90 m im Laden in der Hand hatte, weiß ich, dass 3,60m ausreichend sind... 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## olaft64 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Aktualisierung: inzwischen online bestellt- war leider trotz Versandkosten mehr als 20 € preiswerter als beim Händler vor Ort. Da bin ich dann doch nicht mehr in der Lage, meinen Händler zu unterstützen, so leid es mir tut.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## *Markus* (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Das Thema ist schon etwas älter, aber für mich gerade aktuell.

Ich suche eine neue Rolle für meine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 3,9m zum fischen auf Zander und Schleien (Karpfen nicht auszuschließen) mit der Rosenmontage.

Tipps was gut zur Power Float passt und aktuell auf dem Markt mit einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis (Qualität muss stimmen!) zu haben ist?


----------



## hecht99 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

Ich hab auf meiner Matchrute eine 2500er Nexave (Frontbremse) im Ausverkauf beim Gerlinger im Frühjahr gekauft. War zwar erst etwas skeptisch da ich im Vergleich die Stradic oder ähnliche fische, bin aber mit der Nexave vollkommen zufrieden. Die Bremse ist fein und läuft ruckfrei an, Schnurverlegung mit der 0,20er ist auch top für den Preis. Je nach persönlicher Vorliebe kannst aber auch ne 4000 auf die Float draufschrauben. Welchen Preis hast du denn dir vorgestellt?


----------



## Hänger06 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Länge Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und Rolle dazu?*

schau mal hier...

https://sportvis-outlet.nl/okuma-epix-v2-baitfeeder-epx40-41190

oder Daiwa Ninja

Gruß

p.s. < ......mit der Rosenmontage.


wer blumen mitbringt ist klar im vorteil....


----------

